# Bunny found in Gorleston, Norfolk.



## Azureu (Apr 24, 2014)

Ahhhh totally missed this section somehow and posted it in the rabbit forum! Wow I'm unobservant  so, a copy and paste of that post:

Hope it's ok to post in here, trying our hardest to reunite the little boy with his owner.

I took the dogs out in the rain tuesday evening, at the end of the walk the dogs flushed a rabbit out of the bushes, I called them off and the rabbit appeared to be having a seizure in the mud, the poor thing did suffer terribly with shock from the dogs! My friend wrangled them while I got bunny wrapped up in my hoody as he was cold and wet. We tried hammering on the local vets door as the light was on but it was late and no answer, phoning them didn't help either:wink: .

Anyway! he spent the night at my friends as I have the dogs, he soon perked up once warm and dry and in the quiet, even nibbled a carrot and some oats (all we had available unfortunately). We took him to the veterinary hospital in gorleston-on-sea, norfolk, yesterday, their telephone number is 01493 661833. He appears to be young, and is brown (light agouti brown) and white and was found in the dog walking park near the veterinary hospital on beccles road. If this may be your rabbit or someone you know please contact the rspca east norfolk branch who are aware or phone the above number for the veterinary hospital where the rabbit was dropped off. At the time of dropping him off he was much happier and lively and seemed to be in good shape. I do have photos available of him also.

Thank you!


----------

